
Ask HN: Engineers who started in web and branched out, what are you doing now? - kyshoc
I&#x27;ve been a full-stack&#x2F;frontend engineer for about five years (and I love it!) but I have a growing curiosity in tangential topics like hardware, robotics, and ML.<p>Would love to hear some experiences from folks that have branched out from the web into other corners of engineering.<p>(Please provide education and work history as context if you&#x27;re comfortable doing so!)
======
flybyair2038
I'm lucky to have transitioned from web development to working on scientific
computing desktop software. I started my career in aerospace engineering, but
left it to chase the glitter and unicorns of fast-moving tech companies where
I did a handful of Rails development and data science. After a few years, I
really missed working on the technical challenges related to modeling complex
simulation systems and managed to loop back around to work for the first
company I worked for out of school.

